# Is Windows emulation possible on amd64?



## fonz (Jul 10, 2011)

Hi all,

Occasionally I need to run some Windows apps. Is it at all possible to run these on a FreeBSD/*amd64* 8.2-RELEASE system? I've tried emulators/wine, emulators/vmware3 and emulators/virtualbox-ose but the first two are only available for i386 and the latter doesn't compile either (plus I've been told it has no USB support).

Any suggestions?

Fonz


----------



## caesius (Jul 10, 2011)

I'm using one of the packages from the link below on an AMD64 system and I've had no issues this far.

Wine packages for amd64


----------



## graudeejs (Jul 10, 2011)

You can install wine on amd64 with

Read this:
http://wiki.freebsd.org/Wine

VirtualBox works very good. Haven't tested USB
http://wiki.freebsd.org/VirtualBox


----------



## adamk (Jul 10, 2011)

USB works fine with VirtualBox 4.* on FreeBSD.


----------

